
What Killed the Pay Phone - nishs
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/object-lesson-phone-booth/515385/?single_page=true
======
kmichaels
The thesis here is essentially that they also got regulated out of exsistance.
Seen has centers of criminal activity, local government started mandating the
removal of inbound calling capability and reduced the number of permits they
granted for pay phone installation.

I'm not sure I totally buy this. How much money did pay phones ever make from
telecoms companies, given the degree to which they got vandalized and required
regular repair anyway.

